# Pflanzen pflanzen?



## Trautchen (19. Mai 2008)

*Wie richtig Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo Foris, bei uns ist es nun (endlich) soweit, die Folie ist verschweißt und zu Wasser gelassen. Gestern habe ich meine schon vor einiger Zeit gepflanzten Pflanzkörbe auf den Pflanzzonen verteilt und es sieht schon fast so aus, als ob unser Wasserloch mal ein Teich werden will. Als uns unser Teichbauer zur Kontrolle noch mal vorbeikam und mich dabei ertappte, meinte er verwundert, warum ich mir soviel Arbeit mache, es würde doch ausreichen , die Pflanzen einfach zwischen ein paar Steine zu klemmen, so daß sie fest säßen und fertig ist. In der Firma (Teichbaufirma mit großen Schauteichen) würde man sogar Seerosen so pflanzen und alles wächst super.


 

Jetzt bin ich einigermaßen  deprimiert, weil ich stundenlang Kies geschleppt, Kies gewaschen, alles bepflanzt, gehegt und gepflegt habe und nun hätte ich es einfacher haben können?

Zugegeben toll sehen die Pflanzkörbe und Seeroseneimer ja nicht gerade aus...

Ist das wirklich so?


----------



## Tannitümpel (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo Anke,

Das ist eine sehr gute Frage..... Ich hab jetzt so gepflanzt wie Dein Teichbauer gesagt hat. Einfach alles zwischen die Steine gesteckt und Kiesel drüber getan....und eigentlich war ich hier auf der Suche wie man "richtig" pflanzt... Ich schließ mich dann mal bei Dir an und hoffe auf "Pflanzhilfe"....


----------



## chromis (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hi,



> es würde doch ausreichen , die Pflanzen einfach zwischen ein paar Steine zu klemmen


ich frag mich wo der gute Mann seine Zimmerpflanzen einklemmt, vielleicht im Bücherschrank zwischen zwei Büchern  

Einfach mal hier schauen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/


----------



## Trautchen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo Rainer, danach habe ich ihn nicht gefragt...

Die Fachbeiträge kenne ich inzwischen fast auswendig, daher habe ich beim Bepflanzen auch nicht an mir gezweifelt. Ich habe auch nicht die Absicht jetzt bei mir wieder alles zu ändern zumal ich sogar in selbstlosem Einsatz in die kalte frisch eingelassene Brühe hinabgestiegen bin, um den Seerosenkübel "korrekt auszurichten" (Wassertemperatur 10 Grad ).
Ich habe die Schauteiche bislang auch nur von Fotos gesehen, hatte aber auch nicht den Eindruck, daß er mich angelogen hat. Warum auch? Auf den Bildern hatten die Teiche jedenfalls einen superschönen Bewuchs. Vielleicht funktioniert das ja auch nur mit bestimmten Pflanzen. Erkennen konnte ich aber versch. grasartige (Rohr, __ Binsen o.so.), __ Lilien. Wenig "Blattpflanzen" aber Seerosen. In den nächsten Wochen werde ich sowieso mal hinfahren und sehe es mir genauer an (und frage nochmal einen anderen Mitarbeiter vor Ort).
Tanja, vielleicht hast Du bis dahin ja auch schon ein paar Erfahrungen gemacht...

Aber eigentlich brauchte ich nach meiner Mordsaktion eigentlich ein bischen Zuspruch...


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hi Anke,

hast du das gelesen 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16672

So gehts auch 

Die Pflanzkübel schauen wirklich besch..... aus.

Die Seerose sollte allerdings wirklich in ein geschlossenes Pflanzgefäß, da man sie immer nachdüngen sollte.

Pflanzen einfach nur zwischen Kiesel klemmen ist nicht sehr prickelnd.
Es wird 3-4 Jahre dauern, bis genügend Mulm am Boden liegt und sie sich einigermaßen vernünftig entwickeln werden.


----------



## Silke (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo,
ich denke es kommt auch auf die Sorten an. Einige Pflanzen wachsen problemlos wirklich überall, andere brauchen etwas Lehm. Ich habe alle Pflanzen in meinen Kies gesetzt außer die Seerosen. Und sie wachsen trotzdem gut. Im ersten Jahr war es zwar etwas mager, aber mittlerweile liegt ja auch Mulm am Boden. Vor allem die Wasserschwertlilien und die __ Igelkolben wuchern, was mich sehr freut.
Wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte würde ich sie in Sand/Lehm setzen und rundum mit Kieseln bedecken/stabilisieren.


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich denke es kommt auch auf die Sorten an. Einige Pflanzen wachsen problemlos wirklich überall, andere brauchen etwas Lehm. .........
> Wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte würde ich sie in Sand/Lehm setzen und rundum mit Kieseln bedecken/stabilisieren.



Hallo Silke, da hast du sicher recht 

Ist wie bei Gartenpflanzen auch. Nur im Garten kann man problemlos die "richtige" Erde mischen und auch düngen.
Im Teich wird es da schwieriger. Wenn man den voll Fische hat sowieso.
Ich habe im laufe der Jahre entsprechende "Pflanzzonen" geschaffen, bzw. sind die auch selbst "entstanden".
Und dann sind da noch die Wasserwerte. Für viele Pflanzen auch nicht zu vernachlässigen. !!

Man muß auch akzeptieren,dass sich nicht alle Pflanzen überall gleich wohl fühlen.

Sollte man mal einen extra Thread aufmachen, welche Teichpflanze wo am besten wächst 

Da werden allerdings 1000 verschiedene Meinungen kommen, weil es meistens ja nicht um die Pflanzen geht.
Die sind ja größtenteils nur "schmückendes" Beiwerk.


----------



## Trautchen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Ach Ihr seid so gut...

Lieber Eugen, natürlich habe ich, mache doch meine Hausaufgaben...  Für meinen Miniteich habe ich damals einfach Gartenerde genommen, Steine drauf, fertig. Um die Optik brauchte ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen, konnte die Töpfe vor lauter Algen sowieso nicht mehr erkennen.  Jetzt nach 3 Jahren kann ich jetzt den Beckenboden gut sehen, das Wasser ist glasklar..

Kann natürlich sein, daß die Teiche der Firma entsprechend alt schon sind. Ich werde wohl die Töpfe mit Steinen irgendwie versuchen zu verkleiden.

@ Silke: Hallo, ich meinte nicht das Einpflanzen ins Substrat, sondern einfach Steine zum Fixieren der Pflanze, damit sie nicht aufschwimmt. Da unser Teich über einen BA verfügt, haben wir kein Substrat auf den Pflanzstufen. Daher war ich auf die Topfvariante  oder eine andere angewiesen...

Die Seerose habe ich natürlich ordentlich im Mörteleimer in Sand und Lehm und zwei Düngekegel hat sie auch noch bekommen. Dafür mußte ich ihr zwei Blätter untertauchen, die wird sie wohl dann einbüßen oder wachsen die wieder hoch?


----------



## Silke (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo Anke,
achso, ich dachte es geht um grundsätzliches...
Ich nehme an (oder steht es irgendwo, habs nicht gefunden) daß du die Pflanzen in Sand/Lehm gesetzt hast und dann alles mit gewaschenenen Kieseln bedeckt hast, damit der Sand nicht ausschwemmt, oder? Dann hätte ich es auch so gemacht. Mit dicken Steinen ist es natürlich einfacher und schneller. Alles eine Frage der Optik. Hast du mal ein Bild davon?


----------



## Trautchen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo, nö ein Bild habe ich davon nicht. 
Habe die normalen Pflanzkörbe benutzt, jeweils in Kies (2-5mm) eingesetzt und an die Wurzeln noch ein paar Lehmklümpchen eingebracht. Für die Seerose habe ich einfach einen Mörteleimer genommen, Sand aus dem Sandkasten meines kleinen Prinzen geklaut (pssst!), ordentliche Lehm dazugetan (die zusätzlich geplanten Hornspäne leider vergessen) und obendrauf mit einer Schicht Kies abgedeckt, damit die späteren Bewohner nicht den Sand rausholen. 
Bis zum Eimerrand sind noch ca. 3 cm frei, so daß bei Wasserbewegung nichts rausgespült wird. Und ich habe natürlich die Seerosenknospe  - also ich meine jetzt da wo sie austreibt - freigelassen und nicht abgedeckt, den Kies nur rundherum. 

Meintest Du ein Foto davon? Dann könnte ich sie heute nachmittag nochmal fotografieren. Allerdings steht sie ja schon im Wasser und ist nicht mehr ganz so deutlich zu sehen...


----------



## Tannitümpel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo Anke,
meine Pflanzen vom letzten Jahr gedeihen sehr gut, sie haben sich auch schon heftigst "vergrößert" und breiten sich gut aus. Ich hoffe ja das die neuen Pflanzen auch so schön ankommen...Deswegen hab ich die neuen Pflanzen genauso zwischen die Steine "geklemmt" wie ich es bei den alten gemacht habe (nur diesmal hab ich die Erde von den Wurzeln gewaschen). Nur die Seerosen habe ich in große Pflanzkörbe gesetzt. Der Gärtner hat mir zum pflanzen ein Gemisch mit gegeben, für mich war das Blumenerde mit Knetgummi *lach*....


----------



## Trautchen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo Tanja, Du hast die also auch nicht ins Substrat gepflanzt, sondern nur "befestigt". ? (Nur das ich das richtig verstehe...) Was hast Du denn für welche, denen das so gut bekommt? Wieso funktioniert das?


----------



## Tannitümpel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Da mußte ich jetzt erst mal meine Emails durchwühlen, hab die Bestellung mal kopiert:

Produkte MwSt. Summe 
1 x Pflanzkorb (Best.Nr. 52632)
für Wasserpflanzen
Rundtopf, Durchmesser 22 cm 19.00% 1,00 EUR 
1 x Pflanzkorb (Best.Nr. 52631)
für Wasserpflanzen
Ecktopf 19x19 cm  19.00% 1,00 EUR 
1 x Pflanzkorb (Best.Nr. 52630)
für Wasserpflanzen
Rundkorb, Durchmesser 13 cm 19.00% 0,90 EUR 
1 x Nymphaea Hybride '__ Marliacea Chromatella', Seerose
Blütenfarbe: hellgelb
Wasserstand: 40-80 cm 7.00% 14,95 EUR 
1 x Stratiotes aloides, __ Krebsschere (H)
Blütenfarbe: weiß
Wuchshöhe: 25 cm
Wasserstand: ab 30 cm 7.00% 2,95 EUR 
1 x Ceratophyllum demersum, __ Hornblatt (H)
Wuchshöhe: Unterwasserpflanze
Wasserstand: ab 50 cm
Kategorie: Schwimmpflanzen, Wasserpflanzen 7.00% 2,95 EUR 
1 x Caltha palustris, __ Sumpfdotterblume (H)
Blütenfarbe: gelb
Wuchshöhe: 20-30 cm 
Wasserstand: bis 10 cm 7.00% 2,95 EUR 
1 x __ Calla palustris, Sumpfcalla (H)
Blütenfarbe: weiß
Wuchshöhe: 15 - 20 cm
Wasserstand: bis 10 cm 7.00% 2,95 EUR 
1 x Bistorta officinalis, __ Wiesenknöterich
Blütenfarbe: rosa
Wuchshöhe: 80 cm 7.00% 2,95 EUR 
1 x Acorus calamus 'Variegatus', __ Kalmus
Blütenfarbe: gelblichgrüne __ Rohrkolben
Wuchshöhe: 60 cm
Wasserstand: bis 10 cm
Kategorie: Teichpflanzen, Sumpfpflanzen 7.00% 2,95 EUR 
1 x Miscanthus sinensis 'Zebrinus', Zebra- Chinaschilf
Wuchshöhe: 150 cm 7.00% 5,50 EUR 
1 x Miscanthus sinensis 'Silberfeder',Chinaschilf
Wuchshöhe: 200 cm 7.00% 5,50 EUR 
1 x Cortaderia selloana, __ Pampasgras
Wuchshöhe: 300 cm 

Das einzige was eingegangen ist war die Krebsschere. Die hatte ich AN den Teich gepflanzt  Und das Hornblatt hatte ich schlecht befestigt, das schwamm nach dem Winter am Ufer rum. Hab da einfach ein paar kleine Findlinge drauf gelegt und das wächst und wächst.
Beim Frühjahrsputz im Teich wollte ich die Wasserpflanzen raus nehmen. Das war aber nicht möglich weil die Wurzeln fest an den Kieseln und an der Teichfolie saßen. 

Bei dem Baumarkt hier im Ort hab ich auch Pflanzen für den Teich gekauft, da weiß ich aber nicht was das im einzelnen war. Das war im Herbst letzten Jahres, die sind auch noch sehr spärlich.

Ich hoffe das mein Wasser bald wieder klar wird, dann mach ich Fotos. Man konnte bis vor einer Woche sehr schön sehen wo die Pflanzen in den Kies gesetzt sind und mit ein paar kleinen Findlingen einfach nur gegen das umfallen gesichert sind. Die Pflanzenwurzeln wuchern schon unter den Findlingen durch. Die Tannenwedel (?...sehen aus wie kleine schwimmende __ Tannen) gucken schon jenseitz der Findlinge aus dem Wasser. Die Seerose hatte letztes Jaht 5 kleine Blätter und eine Blüte. Jetzt hat sie schon 7 große Blätter. Dann hab ich da noch eine Pflanze (Grasähnlich) mit weißen Wattebäuschen, die auch schon weit neben den Findlingen blüht. Und was Grasartiges mit gelben Blüten. Das war ein Pflänzchen (ein Stiel ragte aus dem Wasser)und nun ist es schon eine Gruppe.

Die Findlinge habe ich bei den verwurzelten Pflanzen schon weg genommen, und für die neuen Pflanzen als "Halterung" benutzt.

Begeistert bin ich von dem Gartencenter im Nachbarort. Wie gesagt, die haben mir dieses Knetgemisch mit gegeben. Ich hab die Pflanzwurzeln von der Erde befreit und gewaschen, zusammen mit dem Knetgemisch wieder in die Pflanzschale getan und mit Kieseln bedeckt. Die Pflanzschale hab ich ins Wasser gestellt und auch einfach nur Findlinge gegen gelehnt, damit sie nicht umkippen.
Da bin ich selber gespannt wie die sich machen...

PS:Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis sich Pampasgras und Co "vermehren"? Die hab ich im letzten Frühjahr an den Teich gepflanzt. Aber "vergrößert" haben sich die Gräser nicht wirklich....


----------



## geecebird (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

OK, ich werde dann mal die Experten spalten ;o)

Ich habe eigentlich seit Jahren meine Pflanzen nach dem Kauf aus dem Topf genommen und die dort vorhandene Erde abgewaschen. Ich setzen die Planze dann ohne Teicherde zwischen Kiesel und Steinen und hatte bisher prächtigen Pflanzenwuchs. Meine Theorie war bisher, dass ich mit der an der am Ballen vorhandenen Erde Nährstoffe reinbringe und Algenwuchs förder. Die Pflanzen sollen aber eben die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser nehmen. Wenn die Pflanzen wachsen, dann wachsen auch die Wurzeln aus der Erde heraus und sind dann von selbst außerhalb der Erde zwischen Steinchen und binden die Nährstoffe. Am Anfang muss man vielleicht ein wenig Geduld haben, aber dann reguliert sich alles von alleine.


----------



## Trautchen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo, ja bei __ Hornkraut leuchtet es mir ein, das wächst ja auch wenn es nur so rumtreibt im Wasser. Aber nochmal (nur das wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden): Pflanze - Wurzel nackt - auf Teichfolie blank - Stein drauf - fertig?


----------



## Klausile (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo Leute,
ich denke ein ganz wesentlicher Aspekt ist hier ein wenig zu kurz gekommen:
Fisch!?!
Ich habe mein Pflanzen auch zuerst nur grob von der Erde befreit und in mein Substrat gepflanzt (Sand 0-2 mm)
Allerdings habe ich dann die meisten Pflanzen mit dem Kescher wieder abgesammelt, da entweder die Koi oder die Goldfische was gegen diese Pflanze an genau diesem Standort hatten.

Also habe ich dann die ausgegrabenen Pflanzen in die hässlichen Pflanzkörbe gesetzt und seit dem sind die meisten dort geblieben wo ich sie haben wollte.

Die Pflanzen die dann noch von den Fischen ausgegraben wurden (oder immer noch werden) habe ich der Kompostierung zugeführt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hi,



> Pflanze - Wurzel nackt - auf Teichfolie blank - Stein drauf - fertig?


ja das geht............ hat beim Teich meiner Mutter auch jahrelang funktioniert.

Allerdings war der Teich halt nährstoffreicher... dadurch hatten die Pflanzen mehr zu beißen.
Man muss irgendwie die Waage zwischen nährstoffreich=Algen und nährstoffarm=kein Pflanzenwachstum treffen.
Ist ohne pufferfähiges Substrat, wie z.B. der Lehm in selbigem, nicht ganz einfach.


Was man aber auch erwähnen sollte - ich hatte die Steine damals auch nach dem Anwachsen nicht entfernt und einige Jahre später war das "ausdünnen" eine Qual.
Es musste eine ganze Matte Steine+Wurzeln 1,5x0,3m in einem Stück aus dem Teich! Schwerstarbeit!!!
Spaten im Folienteich macht sich ja nicht so doll zum Teilen.


----------



## Tannitümpel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo Anke,
Ja genau so. Pflanze mit nacker Wurzel auf die Folie, etwas Kiesel drüber und nen Stein drauf....Optimal ist das so wohl nicht, aber das "geht"....


----------



## Trautchen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

 
Warum mache ich Himmel und Hölle verrückt um  an den richtigen Kies zu kommen? Warum schleppe ich und wasche den wie eine Verrückte? Stefans Fachbeiträge kann ich auswendig aufsagen. Warum lasse ich meine Familie am Sonntag verhungern, weil ich bescheuerte Pflanzkörbchen bestücken muß? Warum steige ich in 10 Grad kaltes Wasser in der Annahme, das ist der einzig richtige Weg? Wenn es genauso auch anders geht?


----------



## axel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo Anke !

Darum hast Du noch Kies geschleppt !

Weil der Kies eine gute Besiedlungsoberfläche von nützlichen Bakterien bildet .
Und weil die kleinen Fische zu gern im Kies herumwühlen um was eßbares zu finden  
Also ich denke das haste gut gemacht  
Lg 

axel


----------



## Trautchen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Axel  






Genau, jetzt weiß ich es wieder----die Bakterien!!!!


----------



## posemuckel (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo zusammen,

gut, dass ich diesen Beitrag gefunden habe. Werde (hoffentlich) nächstes Wochenende unseren neuen Teich bepflanzen und komme schon nicht mehr in den Schlaf vor lauter Planung (welche Pflanzen, wieviele, woher, wohin, wie einpflanzen etc.)

Aber eine Frage hab ich noch: wenn ich in den Teich steige, der ja dann am Boden schon mit Wasser und Sand/kies befüllt ist, muss ich da keine Sorge um die Folie haben? Kann sich so ein Kiesstein nicht doch durchbohren? Ich galubs ja nicht und ich will den Teich auch nicht schwimmend bepflanzen aber ein bißchen Sorgen mach ich mir schon.

Ausserdem grauts mir vor dem kalten Wasser 

Lieben Gruss
Rosi


----------



## Trautchen (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo, ich kann nur sagen, zieh´dich warm an! 

Ich bin geheilt! 
Aber ich finde jeder muß einmal in seinem Teich naß geworden sein, sonst darf er sich nicht Teichianer nennen! Teichtaufe oder so...  

Bei der Folie wäre ich auch vorsichtig. Kannst du nicht von außen bepflanzen?


----------



## posemuckel (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Halllo Anke,

tja, von aussen geht nur bei der Sumpfzone und - wenn ich mich gaaaanz ausstrecke - vielleicht noch ein Stückchen tiefer. Aber alles andere?

Ich habe aber auch schon Bilder hier im Forum gesehen, wo Leute im Wasser stehen - scheint also grundätzlich machbar. Ausserdem muss man doch ab und zu mal rein und auslichten, oder?

Wenn hier keiner mehr antwortet, mach ich mal ein neues Thema auf.

Und wenn's mir zu kalt wird, zieh ich drei paar Socken und meinen Taucheranzug an (falls der überhaupt noch paßt) Zählt das dann auch als Taufe zum Teichianer?

Liebe Grüße
Rosi


----------



## Trautchen (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Naja nur bedingt. Schließlich ist das unlauterer  Wettbewerb!


----------



## Silke (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo,
nur ganz kurz.
Mein Teich hat 30 cubik und da ist es einfach unumgänglich gewesen, auch von innen zu bepflanzen. Einen Teil erreiche ich mittels Wathose. Für den Rest muss dann das Wasser schon etwas wärmer sein und dann zieh ich meinen Shorty an und geh rein. Du brauchst ja keine Stunden zum bepflanzen, oder?


----------



## posemuckel (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hallo,

@ Trautchen: strenge Regeln  ist aber nur 3mm dann gilts. Vielleicht schick ich Dir ja auch mal ein Foto von mir als Leberwurst ...

@ Silke - es ist ein neuer Teich und so ne Neubepflanzung kann schon dauern, oder? Die Tiefzone wird schon befüllt sein, deshalb:  

Zur Fragenn/darf man auf dem Kies stehen, sagt keiner was. Ich mach mal nen neuen threat.

Bis später


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hi.

Klar darf man auf dem Kies stehen - frag sich nur, was Du für welchen hast....
Wenn der besonders spitze Steine enthält und kein Vlies drunter ist, dann würde ich das nur mit Bauchschmerzen machen.
Bei mir habe ich den Kies händisch nachgewaschen und dabei die meisten spitzen Steine rausgelesen. 
Deshalb trau ich mich auch mal auf den Kies, den ich aber nie wieder einbauen würde.


----------



## Eugen (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hi Rosi,

Radio Eriwan sagt: im Prinzip ja, aber ....

Ich habe eine 3fach verklebte 1,5mm starke Folie, als Bodengrund Kies (unsortiert,ungewaschen ) ca. 5 cm stark, kein Vlies drunter.

Seit sechs Jahren hält dieser Aufbau seinen dezent 100kg schweren Besitzer ohne Schaden zu nehmen mehrmals jährlich aus.
Die momentane Wassertemperatur hält mich allerdings ab, nur mit Shorts bekleidet in den Teich zu gehen.
Mit ner Wathose ist es angenehmer, wenn auch nicht für Stunden.


----------



## posemuckel (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Hi ihr Mods,

Annett, wieso würdest Du nie wieder Kies einbauen? Ich habe noch keinen Kies (Teich ist ja noch ein großes Loch - bis nächste Woche) aber ich dachte an ca. 10mm Rheinkies, oder wie auch immer der Fachmann dazu sagt  

Eugen, unsere Folie ist nur 1mm. Ich könnte aber über die Folie und unter den Kies noch Vlies legen und eine Schicht Sand - 5 - 10 cm. Was meinst Du? Bin zwar leichter als Du  aber vielleicht ist das trotzdem sicherer?


----------



## Redlisch (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

@Rosi und Silke


			
				posemuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @ Trautchen: strenge Regeln  ist aber nur 3mm dann gilts. Vielleicht schick ich Dir ja auch mal ein Foto von mir als Leberwurst ...
> 
> @ Silke - es ist ein neuer Teich und so ne Neubepflanzung kann schon dauern, oder? Die Tiefzone wird schon befüllt sein, deshalb:


 nun stellt euch mal nicht so mädchenhaft an 
Ich war am Pfingstmontag schon auf 2,20 mit 3mm Shorty und ca 45 Minuten drin, ich lebe auch noch  

Wenn man erstmal drin ist, so ist es nur noch halb so kalt... gut, das "erst mal" drin sein hatte bei mir auch etwas Zeit gekostet ... 

Merke: Was uns nicht tötet macht uns Härter  

Axel


----------



## posemuckel (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

@Axel,

hey, Pflingsten war Sommer - aber trotzdem - mit Shorty - Respekt 

Warst Du freiwillig drin oder zum Pflanzen? Hast Du mal ein aktuelles Foto von Deinem Teich? Die Baustellenfotos habe ich mir angeschaut. Sieht ja da schon richtig klasse aus.

Hier mal ein Foto von unserem "Teich"


----------



## Redlisch (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*



			
				posemuckel schrieb:
			
		

> @Axel,
> 
> hey, Pflingsten war Sommer - aber trotzdem - mit Shorty - Respekt
> 
> Warst Du freiwillig drin oder zum Pflanzen?



Ich suchte meine fehlenden 16 __ Muscheln und wollte die Filter der Tiefabsaugungen sauber machen, auf der 1m Stufe habe ich dann gleich noch Pflanzen (__ Seekanne) gesetzt. Als ich damit fertig war bin ich noch ein paar Runden geschwommen.

Das erste mal musste ich beim Wassereinlassen (1-1,2m Wasserstand) rein, Herr Kneipp wäre stolz auf mich gewesen,bei 20°K Temperaturunterschied von Luft zu Wasser (35-15°C). Aber man sah genau an dem roten Streifen an meinem Bauch bis wohin das Wasser reichte :shock 



			
				posemuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal ein aktuelles Foto von Deinem Teich? Die Baustellenfotos habe ich mir angeschaut. Sieht ja da schon richtig klasse aus.



Die Baustellenfotos sind aktuell, das Teichwasser sieht im Moment aber auch nicht sehr schön aus, durch den starken Regen hat das Bankirai das Wasser braun gefärbt. Wenn man gewohnt war bis 2m zu schauen, so war das schon ein kleiner Schock für mich. Aber nach ein paar Tagen kann man schon wieder 1,5m tief sehen.



			
				posemuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Foto von unserem "Teich"



Das wird schon, du siehst ja ich bin auch noch am bauen. Fertig ist so ein Teich wohl nie  

Axel


----------



## Eugen (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*



			
				posemuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Eugen, unsere Folie ist nur 1mm. Ich könnte aber über die Folie und unter den Kies noch Vlies legen und eine Schicht Sand - 5 - 10 cm. Was meinst Du?



Das wäre sicherlich besser.


----------



## Klausile (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

Also für alle, die mit den momentan vorherrschenden Wassertemperaturen im Teich ihre Probleme haben, ich habe eine recht gute und preiswerte Lösung gefunden:

Beim großen 1.2.3- Auktionshaus neu für unter 40 €.
Hat sich echt gelohnt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Trautchen (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen?*

...also für die Haltungsnoten gibt es schon mal volle Punktzahl!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Hallo allerseits.


----------

